# Baseboard and water heaters 12/2 yellow?



## murphyos (May 28, 2013)

I have a situation where I only have 12/2 yellow on hand. Is it ok to use 12/2 yellow wire to hook up baseboard heaters and water heater? Or is it still required that I use only red?


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

murphyos said:


> I have a situation where I only have 12/2 yellow on hand. Is it ok to use 12/2 yellow wire to hook up baseboard heaters and water heater? Or is it still required that I use only red?


Got me confused.... what is 12/2 yellow... do ya mean the cable color of NM.

And that then begs the question, what is 12/2 red.

Is your question directed as to the AWG of the wire, or the color of uncabled THHN wire in conduit.??


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Where are you located?

I think red colored cable is only a requirement in Canada.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

The gauge of the wire is determined by the load being placed on it.
I've never seen #12 used on a water heater unless it's a small plug in 110V, only # 10..


----------



## daveb1 (Jan 15, 2010)

I think the 12/2 yellow the OP is referring to has a yellow sheath with a white,a black and a bare conductor. The red sheath cable has one red, one black and a bare conductor. I don't know if recent changes to the code mandate its use.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

The red cable is not a requirement. It is only an option.

If your circuit breaker is 20 amps or less then the 12/2 yellow is acceptable.


----------



## funfool (Oct 5, 2012)

The color of the sheathing on the wire by code changed awhile back.
I remember when it was all white sheathing, and the size was stamped in ink on the sheathing.
This made the inspectors have to actually look and read the wire sizes in a rough in inspection.
Now with the new code, the inspector can just look at the color of the wire and know what size it is without getting face into each little section to see if it is correct size.

white is 14
yellow is 12
I thought 10 was orange, but it could be red. then there is #8 wire.

None of this has anything to do with what the poster wants to do.
I have a 20 amp breaker and some #16 wire and want to connect a water heater ... is that ok :no:


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Colour changed by the manufacturer. There is nothing in the code about what colour the cable needs to be.


----------



## bobelectric (Mar 3, 2007)

They color coded cable so you could tell the help "Run white there, run yellow here and run orange to that".


----------



## funfool (Oct 5, 2012)

Again is why location is important.my area and I thought would be federal and not local.
They changed the color of the wire sheathing for only 1 purpose I know of, so inspectors could identify it.
Here is a photo of what I have in my van, 12-2 use to be white and same as 14-2.
They did not mandate the 12-2 be changed to yellow because it was pretty.
Was so the inspector could stand in a room and see what different wire was being used and for what circuits.
Maybe not code, But I can not buy 12-2 in white in New Mexico for several years.
And when the poster replied he only had yellow wire lying around, this is what I am thinking of.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

It looks pretty. Inspectors like it for the reasons stated. But it is not code unless you have a local amendment.
The red cable is called Heatex. It is used for 240 volt circuits and has red and black instead of black and white. But it is not required by code to be used.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

jbfan said:


> Where are you located?
> 
> I think red colored cable is only a requirement in Canada.


Neat... learn new things all the time...Thanks


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Standard Romex is white: 14, yellow: 12, orange: 10.

There are different codes in different places, but I'd be surprised to see a modern water heater that takes 12g wire. I do like the answer that if the breaker is 20amp you can use 12g. But again, I'd be very surprised to see a water heater on a 20amp circuit.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

baseboard heater - you will have to check the specs of the heater and pick the right circuit, then wire.

always 
1. current draw of fixture
2. determines circuit size
3. determines wire size


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

joed said:


> It looks pretty. Inspectors like it for the reasons stated. But it is not code unless you have a local amendment.
> The red cable is called Heatex. It is used for 240 volt circuits and has red and black instead of black and white. But it is not required by code to be used.


Joed... Couple questions.... where coded or used, same ratings as Romex NM. Is it NM I guess is my question.

What guages does it come in, OP implied his red was 12... but if it's use is for 240, does it come in #10 also.

Also, is it's only configuartion 2 wire, does it come 3 wire with ground for appliances and bigger guage than 10.

Thanks


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

funfool said:


> The color of the sheathing on the wire by code changed awhile back.
> I remember when it was all white sheathing, and the size was stamped in ink on the sheathing.
> This made the inspectors have to actually look and read the wire sizes in a rough in inspection.
> Now with the new code, the inspector can just look at the color of the wire and know what size it is without getting face into each little section to see if it is correct size.
> ...


You are correct, Fun. 10 is orange, just bought some to hook up my MIG Welder. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobelectric (Mar 3, 2007)

1500 watt @240 volts=6.25 amps
2000 watt @240 volts=8.33 amps
3000 [email protected] 240 volts=12.5 amps


You can use 14/2 romex on majority of baseboard heat.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

bobelectric said:


> 1500 watt @240 volts=6.25 amps
> 2000 watt @240 volts=8.33 amps
> 3000 [email protected] 240 volts=12.5 amps
> 
> ...


 Yep.... I've never installed an electric WH... guess I could look it up... anyone know the normal wattage.


----------



## Kyle_in_rure (Feb 1, 2013)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Yep.... I've never installed an electric WH... guess I could look it up... anyone know the normal wattage.


Most 40-50 gallon tank water heaters are around 4500-5500 watts I believe. We have a 30 gallon single burner water heater in a mobile home that uses 3500 watts. It happens to be on a 20 amp breaker. :yes:


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Here is a link to the heatex cable. It appears to come in sizes up to #2.

http://www.nexans.ca/eservice/Navigate.nx?CZ=Canada&language=en_CA&navigationId=207009



> Standards
> National : CSA C22.2 N° 48-M90
> Description
> 
> ...


----------



## Code05 (May 24, 2009)

bobelectric said:


> 1500 watt @240 volts=6.25 amps
> 2000 watt @240 volts=8.33 amps
> *3000 [email protected] 240 volts=12.5 amps*
> 
> ...


Just to nit pick. Ya missed on 3000W.:jester:

424.3 Branch Circuits.
(B) Branch-Circuit Sizing. Fixed electric space-heating
equipment and motors shall be considered continuous load.

220.5 Calculations.

(B) Fractions of an Ampere. Calculations shall be permitted
to be rounded to the nearest whole ampere, with decimal
fractions smaller than 0.5 dropped.


----------

